# ISO Dim Sum-Type Dumplings



## Nall

I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for dumplings? Not necessarily deep-fried, they can be boiled as well


----------



## Savory

What filling do you prefer?

When I make dumplings, I usually make pork and cabbage fillings, and touch up with shrimp or mushroom, to add flavour. But pork and cabbage is the base.


----------



## lyndalou

If you are looking for something like dumpling to go with a stew, go to Food Network.com and search for dumplings there are a lot of recipes there.


----------



## CraigC

I make dumpling with flour or Bisquick for a dish like chicken and dumplings. I also make potato gnocchi and potato dumplings for sauerbraten. Then there is dim sum! So whatcha looking for?

Craig


----------



## Nall

Savory said:


> What filling do you prefer?
> 
> When I make dumplings, I usually make pork and cabbage fillings, and touch up with shrimp or mushroom, to add flavour. But pork and cabbage is the base.


 

I havent made any in my whole life and the ones I've tried I don't remember their filling. I like any filling though, could it be pork and a variety of grated cheese? 

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Nall

lyndalou said:


> If you are looking for something like dumpling to go with a stew, go to Food Network.com and search for dumplings there are a lot of recipes there.


 

Im looking for the type of dumplings that are eaten alone, with soy sauce or other dressings. You know?


----------



## Nall

*Sounds delicious!*



CraigC said:


> I make dumpling with flour for a dish like chicken and dumplings. I also make potato dumplings for sauerbraten. Then there is dim sum! So whatcha looking for?
> 
> Craig


 
All of those sound delicious. I'd love to learn about the potato dumplings and the dumplings with flour for a dish like chicken and dumplings! 
Forgive me for my culinary ignorance, what is Dim Sum? Thank's for the quick reply


----------



## Timothy

Nall said:


> All of those sound delicious. I'd love to learn about the potato dumplings and the dumplings with flour for a dish like chicken and dumplings!
> Forgive me for my culinary ignorance, what is Dim Sum? Thank's for the quick reply


*Dim sum* refers to a style of Chinese food prepared as small bite-sized or individual portions of food traditionally served in small steamer baskets or on small plates. Dim sum is also well known for the unique way it is served in some restaurants, wherein fully cooked and ready-to-serve dim sum dishes are carted around the restaurant for customers to choose their orders while seated at their tables.


----------



## Nall

Timothy said:


> *Dim sum* refers to a style of Chinese food prepared as small bite-sized or individual portions of food traditionally served in small steamer baskets or on small plates. Dim sum is also well known for the unique way it is served in some restaurants, wherein fully cooked and ready-to-serve dim sum dishes are carted around the restaurant for customers to choose their orders while seated at their tables.


 
Hello Timothy, thank you for explaining that. I understood easily and googled immediately some images, they look delicious ! Are they very similar to the flour dumplings Craig is talking about?

On the subject of your signature, I LOVE SUSHI! I ate sushi at a restaurant today, 12-roll for 8 dollars. Kind of expensive but that's how food is priced in Latin America. It was a fried sushi, with tempura shrimp, plantain, cream cheese and bacon! Yummy. What is your favorite type of sushi?


----------



## Timothy

Nall said:


> Hello Timothy, thank you for explaining that. I understood easily and googled immediately some images, they look delicious ! Are they very similar to the flour dumplings Craig is talking about?
> 
> On the subject of your signature, I LOVE SUSHI! I ate sushi at a restaurant today, 12-roll for 8 dollars. Kind of expensive but that's how food is priced in Latin America. It was a fried sushi, with tempura shrimp, plantain, cream cheese and bacon! Yummy. What is your favorite type of sushi?


 
Hi Nall, good to meetcha! The flour type dumplings are just strips of flour and water, basically, with no filling. They are traditionally eaten with broth dishes like Boiled Chicken and such. 

The Chinese version of dumplings are Filled pastries. Dim Sum is a perfect example of them. I've had Dim Sum of maybe a hundred types of fillings. The fillings can be almost anything and it's a standard manner of getting rid of "Leftovers" in china. Dice em up, add some veggies and wrap them for Dim Sum!

My favorite type of sushi? Oh man, that's a hard one to answer, because I love almost any type. I guess gunkenzushi with a filling of spicy scallops. OMG, I can eat those until I pop!

You got 12 full maki rolls for $8? Man, that's a lot of sushi. Each roll was about 6 bites, right? That's 72 bites of sushi for $8. That would be considered a very good price here with maki rolls going for anywhere from $2 to $10 each, depending on contents.

Smoked Salmon nigiri would be my second most favorite! That's the one I make at home the most. Serious Yum!


----------



## Nall

Timothy said:


> Hi Nall, good to meetcha! The flour type dumplings are just strips of flour and water, basically, with no filling. They are traditionally eaten with broth dishes like Boiled Chicken and such.
> 
> The Chinese version of dumplings are Filled pastries. Dim Sum is a perfect example of them. I've had Dim Sum of maybe a hundred types of fillings. The fillings can be almost anything and it's a standard manner of getting rid of "Leftovers" in china. Dice em up, add some veggies and wrap them for Dim Sum!
> 
> My favorite type of sushi? Oh man, that's a hard one to answer, because I love almost any type. I guess gunkenzushi with a filling of spicy scallops. OMG, I can eat those until I pop!
> 
> You got 12 full maki rolls for $8? Man, that's a lot of sushi. Each roll was about 6 bites, right? That's 72 bites of sushi for $8. That would be considered a very good price here with maki rolls going for anywhere from $2 to $10 each, depending on contents.
> 
> Smoked Salmon nigiri would be my second most favorite! That's the one I make at home the most. Serious Yum!


 

Oh I know what flour dumplings are now !! I also know now that what im looking for is Dim Sum 

I miswrote that, I got 12 bites of Maki Roll for 8 dollars. Is that a good price where you live in?

I don't know which is Gunkenzushi, it sounds complicated, haha! I havent tried Smoked Salmon nigiri! I used to eat sushi with fish in the ingredients, but I had 2 bad experiences with fish (spines stuck in parts of my throat). The ironic part of both stories is, they both happened with breaded fish (the one they sell in the supermarket that is not supossed to have spines, only extremely tiny ones.)


----------



## Zhizara

The baking mix (Bisquick or Jiffy) makes a big fluffy biscuit type dumpling.  The mix that gets into the stew helps to thicken the gravy.  I slice my dumpling open and slather the insides with butter.  Great for sopping up gravy!


----------



## Nall

*Hello Zhizara*



Zhizara said:


> The baking mix (Bisquick or Jiffy) makes a big fluffy biscuit type dumpling. The mix that gets into the stew helps to thicken the gravy. I slice my dumpling open and slather the insides with butter. Great for sopping up gravy!


 
Thank's for that info  The problem is, they don't sell Bisquick or that type of product where I live in.


----------



## Timothy

Nall said:


> Oh I know what flour dumplings are now !! I also know now that what im looking for is Dim Sum
> 
> I miswrote that, I got 12 bites of Maki Roll for 8 dollars. Is that a good price where you live in?
> 
> I don't know which is Gunkenzushi, it sounds complicated, haha! I havent tried Smoked Salmon nigiri! I used to eat sushi with fish in the ingredients, but I had 2 bad experiences with fish (spines stuck in parts of my throat). The ironic part of both stories is, they both happened with breaded fish (the one they sell in the supermarket that is not supossed to have spines, only extremely tiny ones.)


 
Here's a very well made video about making Gukanzushi:

How To: Make Gunkan Sushi - YouTube

Ahhhh, 12 bites of Maki Roll would be 2 rolls. $8 for two rolls *is* a bit expensive. Only the Lobster rolls go for that price where I live.

Sorry you got stuck with bones in your sushi! That reflects on the Chef. Shame on him! Part of being a Sushi Chef (Itamae), is being able to properly clean fish so that the customer gets no bones! The Itamae who made the sushi that resulted in you getting bones stuck in your throat must be poorly trained.


----------



## Nall

**



Timothy said:


> Here's a very well made video about making Gukanzushi:
> 
> How To: Make Gunkan Sushi - YouTube
> 
> Ahhhh, 12 bites of Maki Roll would be 2 rolls. $8 for two rolls *is* a bit expensive. Only the Lobster rolls go for that price where I live.
> 
> Sorry you got stuck with bones in your sushi! That reflects on the Chef. Shame on him! Part of being a Sushi Chef (Itamae), is being able to properly clean fish so that the customer gets no bones! The Itamae who made the sushi that resulted in you getting bones stuck in your throat must be poorly trained.


 
I agre, it is a bit expensive. :O LOBSTER ROLLS? I want to try those sometime.. Never seen 'em before! 
I agree, the Chef who did that sushi must be poorly trained, but anyways my grandfather and my mother have had the same problem with spines getting stuck in their throat during all their lives! So its probably something genetic :P 

Thank you for the video, I'll definitely watch it after I finish this tedious homework im doing.


----------



## Timothy

Nall said:


> I agre, it is a bit expensive. :O LOBSTER ROLLS? I want to try those sometime.. Never seen 'em before!
> I agree, the Chef who did that sushi must be poorly trained, but anyways my grandfather and my mother have had the same problem with spines getting stuck in their throat during all their lives! So its probably something genetic :P
> 
> Thank you for the video, I'll definitely watch it after I finish this tedious homework im doing.


 
You're very welcome, Nall. Cleaning fish so as to avoid any bones being in the fillets is easy. I've cleaned hundreds of fish, and have never had bones in any fillet I've cleaned. Breaded and fried fish is sometimes made of fish parts not used in other types of fish products. the fish is ground and formed into bites or chunks. I use only fillets for my sushi. Nothing but fish meat with no bones.

If you buy some Lobster meat, you can dice it into 1/8" chunks or just shred it. Then mix it with a tiny bit of Japanese Mayo and some Sriracha Sauce and fill the Gunanzushi hollow with it. Absolutely Wonderful!

Or, you can just lay strips of the lobster meat into a standard Maki roll with celery and finely shredded carrot. Both ways of making it result in delicious sushi!


----------



## Nall

Timothy said:


> You're very welcome, Nall. Cleaning fish so as to avoid any bones being in the fillets is easy. I've cleaned hundreds of fish, and have never had bones in any fillet I've cleaned. Breaded and fried fish is sometimes made of fish parts not used in other types of fish products. the fish is ground and formed into bites or chunks. I use only fillets for my sushi. Nothing but fish meat with no bones.
> 
> If you buy some Lobster meat, you can dice it into 1/8" chunks or just shred it. Then mix it with a tiny bit of Japanese Mayo and some Sriracha Sauce and fill the Gunanzushi hollow with it. Absolutely Wonderful!
> 
> Or, you can just lay strips of the lobster meat into a standard Maki roll with celery and finely shredded carrot. Both ways of making it result in delicious sushi!


 
Sure will ! I'll convince my mom to let me buy a 3 dollar lobster to do that sushi  Do you live with someone, if so, they are lucky to eat delicious sushi man!


----------



## Timothy

Nall said:


> Sure will ! I'll convince my mom to let me buy a 3 dollar lobster to do that sushi  Do you live with someone, if so, they are lucky to eat delicious sushi man!


 
Only Dinky, my 14 year old cat lives with me now. He loves sushi too!

When I'm making sushi on the kitchen counter, he suddenly becomes my very best friend in the world!

My friends have sushi parties and invite me to make it from the ingredients they provide. I don't mind it at all. Making sushi is easy after the first 500 rolls.


----------



## Nall

*Hahaha*



Timothy said:


> Only Dinky, my 14 year old cat lives with me now. He loves sushi too!
> 
> When I'm making sushi on the kitchen counter, he suddenly becomes my very best friend in the world!
> 
> My friends have sushi parties and invite me to make it from the ingredients they provide. I don't mind it at all. Making sushi is easy after the first 500 rolls.


 
Hahahah, I agree. I made sushi once, years ago (I was like 13) and It turned out gigantic and a total mess. 

Im sure the smell of fish has nothing to do with the sudden love of your cat! :P  
Haha, your friends are lucky to have a trustable "Itamae?".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

January's Food & Wine magazine has a *Shrimp_and_Pork Dumplings with Bamboo Shoots recipe* that looks interesting, and none of their recipes have ever failed me


----------



## Nall

*Greattt*



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> January's Food & Wine magazine has a *Shrimp_and_Pork Dumplings with Bamboo Shoots recipe* that looks interesting, and none of their recipes have ever failed me


 
That recipe looks great! Thank you for providing it to me


----------



## CraigC

Nall said:


> All of those sound delicious. I'd love to learn about the potato dumplings and the dumplings with flour for a dish like chicken and dumplings!
> Forgive me for my culinary ignorance, what is Dim Sum? Thank's for the quick reply


 
Timothy has already explained Dim Sum. If you want to try some, you might start with "Pot Stickers". Depending on where you live, you can pick up wonton wrappers at the grocery and skip making the dough part. But there is nothing compared to the soft, homemade dough used for many of the dumplings that are just steamed. The different dipping sauces just add to the wonderful experience of Dim Sum.

My German culinary ancestry exposed me to a potato dumpling about the size of a baseball. These were served as base for Sauerbraten (sour beef). My grandmothers recipe "pickeled" the beef over several days and when cooked a gravy, thickened with gingersnap cookies, was served with the beef over the dumplings. The dumplings were made from baked potatos that were peeled and riced while still very warm. Just enough flour was added to the potatos to make a dough that wasn't sticky. These dumplings had a tablespoon of stuffing in the center. The stuffing was bread cubes, celery, onion and poultry seasoning. The dumplings were cooked in boiling, salted water until they floated. They were great with the braten but even better when the extras were sliced, fried in butter and served with eggs for breakfast the next day! We made sure there were always extras! A German peasant dish that stretched and "hid" the often "turning" meat.

Craig


----------



## Nall

CraigC said:


> Timothy has already explained Dim Sum. If you want to try some, you might start with "Pot Stickers". Depending on where you live, you can pick up wonton wrappers at the grocery and skip making the dough part. But there is nothing compared to the soft, homemade dough used for many of the dumplings that are just steamed. The different dipping sauces just add to the wonderful experience of Dim Sum.
> 
> My German culinary ancestry exposed me to a potato dumpling about the size of a baseball. These were served as base for Sauerbraten (sour beef). My grandmothers recipe "pickeled" the beef over several days and when cooked a gravy, thickened with gingersnap cookies, was served with the beef over the dumplings. The dumplings were made from baked potatos that were peeled and riced while still very warm. Just enough flour was added to the potatos to make a dough that wasn't sticky. These dumplings had a tablespoon of stuffing in the center. The stuffing was bread cubes, celery, onion and poultry seasoning. The dumplings were cooked in boiling, salted water until they floated. They were great with the braten but even better when the extras were sliced, fried in butter and served with eggs for breakfast the next day! We made sure there were always extras! A German peasant dish that stretched and "hid" the often "turning" meat.
> 
> Craig


 

What a great reply ! Thanks for teaching me that family recipe and taking the time to explain it carefully  I will definitely try it, already got it on the list "Recipes to do". Thanks agai Craig


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sauerbraten with potato dumplings:​** 
*Sauerbraten*​ 

_Ingredients:_

3-4 pound roast of venison (or beef chuck)
1 bottle of red wine
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
2 cups water
1 Tbsp black peppercorns
1 Tbsp juniper berries
1 Tbsp mustard seed
6-8 cloves
3-5 bay leaves
1 Tbsp dried thyme
2 celery stalks, chopped
2 carrots, peeled and chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
1/4 cup melted butter or olive oil
8 ginger snap cookies
3 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp flour
Salt
_Instructions:_

Bring marinade ingredients -- wine, vinegar, water, peppercorns, juniper, mustard, cloves, bay leaves, thyme, celery, carrots and onion -- to a boil and turn off the heat. Allow to cool. Submerge the venison in the marinade and let it sit in the fridge for at least 24 hours, and up to 5 days. Three days is a good length of time. When you are ready to cook, take the roast out of the marinade and salt it well. Set it aside for 15-20 minutes or so. 
 
Preheat the oven to 275 degrees. Actually, 225 is a better temperature, but the roast can take up to 8 hours to properly cook then; this is what I do at home on weekends. At 275 degrees, the roast will probably take about 5 hours to cook. You can go up to 300 degrees – a typical venison roast will be ready in 3 1/2 hours at this temperature – but you will get gray, not pink, meat. It will still taste good, though.
 
Now you have an optional step: You can, if you choose, brown the venison in butter or oil. I chose not to because if you then simmer the venison at a low enough temperature, it will remain pink all the way through. If you brown the outside, you will get a gray ring around the edge of the venison when you cut into it. Either way is fine.
 
Pour the marinade into a pot and bring it to a boil. Pour it into a Dutch oven or other lidded pot and place the venison inside. Cover and put in the oven. If the venison is not submerged by the marinade, turn the roast over every hour. This is also a good way to test for doneness – you want the roast to almost be falling apart. When the roast is done, take it out of the pot and coat it with some of the 1/4 cup olive oil or melted butter. Reserve the rest of the oil or butter for later. Wrap it in foil.
 
Now you make the sauerbraten sauce – and sauerbraten is all about the sauce. Strain the cooking liquid through a fine-meshed sieve into a bowl. Take the 8 ginger snap cookies and pulverize them in a blender. You want it to look like a rough meal or coarse flour.
In a medium-sized pot, melt 3 tablespoons of butter over medium-high heat. When it is frothing and totally melted, whisk in 2 tablespoons flour. Cook until it is the color of coffee-and-cream, stirring often. Slowly whisk in the cooking liquid, one cup at a time. The mixture will turn to clay at first, then loosen into a silky sauce. Taste for salt – it will probably need it – and add enough to your taste.
 
Whisk in 4 tablespoons of the pulverized ginger snaps. They will not dissolve completely at first, but keep stirring and they will disappear. Taste the sauce. Add another tablespoon of ginger snaps if you want, or add a tablespoon of sugar. The sauce should taste sour, warm (a pumpkin pie sort of spicy warm) and a little zippy and sweet. 
 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Kartoffelmehlkloss (Potato Dumplings)​​*​[/FONT]​​*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT]*​


6 potatoes, unpeeled
1 cup flour, sifted 
1 egg, beaten
1 Tbs Salt
4 tsp butter, melted
¼ tsp pepper
1 Tbs onion, chopped
Croutons
½ cup dry breadcrumbs
*Instructions:*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Boil potatoes with skin on. Refrigerate until ready to use. Peel boiled potatoes and press through a potato ricer. Combine potato, flour, egg, onion and seasonings into a dough. [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Roll dough into balls the size of a golf ball. Press down to flatten, insert 2 or 3 croutons into the center and roll the dough around croutons to form a ball.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bring a large amount of salted water to a boil. Slowly lower dumplings into boiling salted water and boil for 8-10 minutes. Remove from water using a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Combine butter and breadcrumbs and spread on plate. Roll dumplings in buttered breadcrumbs_*.*_[/FONT]


----------



## CraigC

There are as many sauerbraten recipes as there are German grandmothers. Same for rotkohl, which is a standard side dish for the meal. I have found that you use a lot less flour if the potatoes are baked instead of boiled, which makes for a better tasting dumpling. Same goes for gnocchi.

Craig


----------



## Nall

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sauerbraten with potato dumplings:​
> 
> *Sauerbraten*​
> 
> 
> _Ingredients:_
> 
> 3-4 pound roast of venison (or beef chuck)
> 1 bottle of red wine
> 1/2 cup red wine vinegar
> 2 cups water
> 1 Tbsp black peppercorns
> 1 Tbsp juniper berries
> 1 Tbsp mustard seed
> 6-8 cloves
> 3-5 bay leaves
> 1 Tbsp dried thyme
> 2 celery stalks, chopped
> 2 carrots, peeled and chopped
> 1 medium onion, chopped
> 1/4 cup melted butter or olive oil
> 8 ginger snap cookies
> 3 Tbsp butter
> 2 Tbsp flour
> Salt
> _Instructions:_
> 
> Bring marinade ingredients -- wine, vinegar, water, peppercorns, juniper, mustard, cloves, bay leaves, thyme, celery, carrots and onion -- to a boil and turn off the heat. Allow to cool. Submerge the venison in the marinade and let it sit in the fridge for at least 24 hours, and up to 5 days. Three days is a good length of time. When you are ready to cook, take the roast out of the marinade and salt it well. Set it aside for 15-20 minutes or so.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 275 degrees. Actually, 225 is a better temperature, but the roast can take up to 8 hours to properly cook then; this is what I do at home on weekends. At 275 degrees, the roast will probably take about 5 hours to cook. You can go up to 300 degrees – a typical venison roast will be ready in 3 1/2 hours at this temperature – but you will get gray, not pink, meat. It will still taste good, though.
> 
> Now you have an optional step: You can, if you choose, brown the venison in butter or oil. I chose not to because if you then simmer the venison at a low enough temperature, it will remain pink all the way through. If you brown the outside, you will get a gray ring around the edge of the venison when you cut into it. Either way is fine.
> 
> Pour the marinade into a pot and bring it to a boil. Pour it into a Dutch oven or other lidded pot and place the venison inside. Cover and put in the oven. If the venison is not submerged by the marinade, turn the roast over every hour. This is also a good way to test for doneness – you want the roast to almost be falling apart. When the roast is done, take it out of the pot and coat it with some of the 1/4 cup olive oil or melted butter. Reserve the rest of the oil or butter for later. Wrap it in foil.
> 
> Now you make the sauerbraten sauce – and sauerbraten is all about the sauce. Strain the cooking liquid through a fine-meshed sieve into a bowl. Take the 8 ginger snap cookies and pulverize them in a blender. You want it to look like a rough meal or coarse flour.
> In a medium-sized pot, melt 3 tablespoons of butter over medium-high heat. When it is frothing and totally melted, whisk in 2 tablespoons flour. Cook until it is the color of coffee-and-cream, stirring often. Slowly whisk in the cooking liquid, one cup at a time. The mixture will turn to clay at first, then loosen into a silky sauce. Taste for salt – it will probably need it – and add enough to your taste.
> 
> Whisk in 4 tablespoons of the pulverized ginger snaps. They will not dissolve completely at first, but keep stirring and they will disappear. Taste the sauce. Add another tablespoon of ginger snaps if you want, or add a tablespoon of sugar. The sauce should taste sour, warm (a pumpkin pie sort of spicy warm) and a little zippy and sweet.
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Kartoffelmehlkloss (Potato Dumplings)*[/FONT]​
> ​*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> 6 potatoes, unpeeled
> 1 cup flour, sifted
> 1 egg, beaten
> 1 Tbs Salt
> 4 tsp butter, melted
> ¼ tsp pepper
> 1 Tbs onion, chopped
> Croutons
> ½ cup dry breadcrumbs
> *Instructions:*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Boil potatoes with skin on. Refrigerate until ready to use. Peel boiled potatoes and press through a potato ricer. Combine potato, flour, egg, onion and seasonings into a dough. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Roll dough into balls the size of a golf ball. Press down to flatten, insert 2 or 3 croutons into the center and roll the dough around croutons to form a ball.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bring a large amount of salted water to a boil. Slowly lower dumplings into boiling salted water and boil for 8-10 minutes. Remove from water using a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Combine butter and breadcrumbs and spread on plate. Roll dumplings in buttered breadcrumbs_*.*_[/FONT]


 
Wow, very elaborated recipe! Thank you a lot, added to my recipe list my friend


----------



## Nall

CraigC said:


> There are as many sauerbraten recipes as there are German grandmothers. Same for rotkohl, which is a standard side dish for the meal. I have found that you use a lot less flour if the potatoes are baked instead of boiled, which makes for a better tasting dumpling. Same goes for gnocchi.
> 
> Craig


 
Great tip, thank you Craig!


----------

